# Is this a joke?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

They can't be serious....

http://www.laserlyte.com/Pistol_Bayonet/PB-1/PB-1.html


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I certainly hope so...:smt027


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You don't want to miss the holster with that one. :anim_lol::buttkick:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

That's just what I need it will save on ammo at close range.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I do think someone has lost their mind. yet I am sure they will sell quite a few. mall ninjas will eat these up.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If they can't hit them close range with the bullets, who says they'll be any better with a knife?! :anim_lol:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

What?? You don't have one yet??? :numbchuck:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt171:smt171

I already placed my order. :mrgreen:

:anim_lol:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt171:smt171
> 
> I already placed my order. :mrgreen:
> 
> :anim_lol:


Oh yeah, me too. For all my pistols. Only one has an actual rail, so I'll have to duct tape it to the others.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Oh yeah, me too. For all my pistols. Only one has an actual rail, so I'll have to duct tape it to the others.


Duct tape?!

Come on, us real ninjas use the super-duper invisible stuff. :smt033


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

They are for real. I saw some at a local gun show. There were several of us laughing at them, including the dealer who had them. I'm working on a pistol bayonet/light/laser sight combo.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Duct tape?!
> 
> Come on, us real ninjas use the super-duper invisible stuff. :smt033


But I've got super sweet invisible duct tape of death!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Steve2112 said:


> They are for real. I saw some at a local gun show. There were several of us laughing at them, including the dealer who had them. I'm working on a pistol bayonet/light/laser sight combo.


It's real and for the record I consider it a bad joke. Like this:



















The idea first was presented by CZ last year. It made the cover of Handguns Magazine IIRC.










Idea was original with these Dragoons some time ago:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The bayonet seems exceptionally foolish on a polymer framed pistol as I don't believe the frame could support the agressive jabbing and slashing of a close-quarter battle. This could only be used by tactical teams with weapons drawn and threat imminent. As for the CZ SP-01 pictured above (same model as the one I own), the gun weighs 3 pounds loaded and has a full steel frame. The bayonet (And muzzle protector / blunt impact tool) might actually be something worth taking to battle. NOT for CCW...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Next there will be sword fights with pistols... Ching! ting!..Gooood lord.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Idea was original with these Dragoons some time ago:


I can understand having it on a single shot muzzle loader...


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> I can understand having it on a single shot muzzle loader...


What do you mean? That's my normal CCW?

...

Haha, I have a SP01, and I was thinking about getting the tactical block and bayonet. Just in case I run out of ammo on one of the targets I am shooting at. Then I can banzai my way to the target and cut him up.

Nahhhh.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Why didn't I think of that? I'd have Sham Wow guy to pitch it (I bet I could have had him cheap with his legal problems) and would have made a fortune!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't even understand the concept behind this idea. It is FAR from natural in emplopyment of a knife in a fight. Unless one changes the position of their hand from the grip to around the slide in front of the trigger guard, which would be even MORE unnatural given the greater girth of the grip area due to the "bayonet" attached.

Chalk this one up in the filling of demand without there being a need.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would hope that I could stop someone by shooting them before they got close enough for me to use that?!?!?!?!?! :numbchuck:


----------

